# Weird dot above eye.



## Kalo (Dec 20, 2012)

There is a weird pimple looking thing above my girls. Is it just that a pimple? Ingrown hair?






















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ankittanna87 (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks like some sort of boil to me.. Don't know for sure.. hope she's not in pain!


----------

